
Ask HN: How did you learn at your fastest? - danfrost
Think of when you learnt programming at your fastest. When you seemed to really learn rather than just solve the immediate problem (or learn to be resilient in problem solving).<p>What was the (apparent) magic ingredient which enabled you to absorb and use the information so much faster?<p>What are your tips for creating the perfect learning environment?
======
stray
The magic ingredient was that I had already been doing it for around 20 years.
I doubt there's much of a shortcut. Or maybe there _is_ a shortcut and I was
never clever enough to find it.

And at that point (20 years), my understanding of documentation had become
completely different in a number of ways. More subtle, nuanced.

I don't know if this will be helpful at all -- but even after being a
professional programmer for nearly three decades, I still read the "basics"
chapters of every programming book.

And I _still_ usually pick up something from reading those parts that most
people skip.

